# anyone with a 35 day cycle- when do you ovulate??



## TjSr

Hey everyone! Ever since I had my miscarriage ive had 35 days cycles with no idea when I ovulate. Just tying to see from other 35 dayers when you ovulate so I have a better idea. Thanks! Ps. I do have an ovulation kit just trying not too stress out too much and use it.


----------



## amotherslove

i have anywhere from 32-37 days.. i usually ov between cd 19 and 25 :) hope this helps<3 there are sites that can calculate it for you too


----------



## franks17

I don't use ovulation kits I do this I have periods which usually are between 33-40 days apart so I count 10 days from the day I stop bleeding. that works for me I have conceived 5 times doing this and plus look out for symptoms of ovulation around then.


----------



## Deethehippy

I have 35 day cycles and i think i ovulate 19-21 ish usually


----------



## JennyRebecca

I usually ovulate around cd 17 - 19ish


----------



## Kazorina

My cycles are still getting back to normal but my last one was 35 days and I ovulated on CD19 started to get positive opk's on CD17 but felt ovulation pain the evening of CD19. hth's


----------



## manuka

35 day cycle with an ovulation on day 9 :howdy: !!


----------

